# Prove that you are the ultimate Rockets fan!



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, prove it!
Why do you think you are the greatest Rockets fan?!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

If there was a rockets pregame going on at the same time as an a astros world series game, I would watch the basketball game and occasionally watch some baseball.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Go Pasha...that is exactly what I did during the Series...I was hoping my thumb or remote wouldn't wear out. I wasn't always the Rox, but if there is a basketball game on, I'm watchin' at least some of it, no matter what else is on.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I follow the live boxscores on Yahoo while I'm at work :biggrin:


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

I can't prove it...because im not.

I watched the Astros World Series game instead of the Rockets pre-season. In fact, I only watched 1 pre-season game. :biggrin:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Well gurl, if you only watched one PS game, you missed them while they were hot...especially compared to this start for the regular season. They were hitting on all cylanders...even the Head-man. That's when Lonnie Baxter was playing and Goof-ball Supreme Moochie was not. Now that's something to discuss.

Baxter can sure enforce on the inside...him and Swift together would leave some hurt on some folks.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

[email protected] goof-ball moochie


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The Rockets games r usually on the morning here in China. Back in the univ days, it's only thing that could seduce me into getting up early. I would not get up until 10:00 am without rockets games. :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I follow the live boxscores on Yahoo while I'm at work :biggrin:


i'll follow the live boxscores on yahoo and nba.com to see which gets updated first when im in class or studying.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Ya'll are all students? I am jealous...I gotta hit the clock every morning, after riding the bus into downtown.

Enjoy it while you can...or do your parents want to adopt me? :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

remembering watching EVERY SINGLE game 
Yelling and screaming and pissed off when the hawks ended the 15-0 start in the 93-94 season

Memorized the starting lineup announcements and saying it to myself once a while
"At gaurd, 6'7 from houston number 22, Clyde the glide DREXLER"
"The other gaurd 6'3 from Noooooth carolina number 30, kennnnnny SMITH"
"At forward 6'5 from american international, number 17, mario elie!"
"The other forward 6'9 from alabama number 25...robert HOOOOORY"
"AND AT CENTER 7'0 FROM HOUSTON NUMBER 34 - THE DREAM!!- HAKEEM THE DREAM OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLAJUWON!...."


I used to always say they when i was younger...
That and ive known every linup we have had since the first championship season, and i used to take my school and work schedule around the games..

I can go on and on about how much, i just know i am probally one of the most heart filled deticated fans out there. No matter winning season, or losing ones(with francis years) im always there for em :biggrin: 

I still think the 97 and the 93 championship team could have givin the bulls a run for their money... Damn john stockton in 97!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

^ thats all nice and all, but it was hakeem "the dream" olajuwooooooooooooooooooooooon. getting hakeem wrong should take you outta the running.

i agree that anyone that could pretend to like stevie is a loyal fan though.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> ^ thats all nice and all, but it was hakeem "the dream" olajuwooooooooooooooooooooooon. getting hakeem wrong should take you outta the running.
> 
> i agree that anyone that could pretend to like stevie is a loyal fan though.



nope, just looked at my video tapes from 94-95 season, and i was right :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> nope, just looked at my video tapes from 94-95 season, and i was right :biggrin:


i concede then. procede.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I can quote Yao's stats from the last five games, maybe even the whole season.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

I come by and read your guys posts :biggrin:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

I spent 100 Aussie Dollars a month for the sole purpose of getting ESPN on payTV and TWO NBA games a week with hope of catching a glimpse of a Rockets!!!!! All that money and only caught like 2 Rockets games live :boohoo:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Hmmm... okay, that might make me be the biggest Rockets fan wannabe... but am not


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> ^ thats all nice and all, but it was hakeem "the dream" olajuwooooooooooooooooooooooon. getting hakeem wrong should take you outta the running.
> 
> i agree that anyone that could pretend to like stevie is a loyal fan though.



Actually is was Hakeem "the dream" OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOlajuwon. :wink: BTW, I know I'm not the biggest fan because if they are losing, like they are now, I won't watch a single game for weeks.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Unfortunately we all are winners because anyone who can watch this team with Moochie Norris still being on it is a winner.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Actually is was Hakeem "the dream" OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOlajuwon. :wink: BTW, I know I'm not the biggest fan because if they are losing, like they are now, I won't watch a single game for weeks.


yeah, he already corrected and i was forced to concede this contest out of shame.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> Unfortunately we all are winners because anyone who can watch this team with Moochie Norris still being on it is a winner.


Was that difficult, or what? Why isn't Lonnie Baxter activated and Moochie on IR/Inactive?


----------

